# Hawaii Timeshare



## birddog31 (May 4, 2016)

Never been to Hawaii....but am considering going there. What is the best place to stay there? Would have 3 kids with us too... 8,4,2.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2016)

This is a very broad question - let's narrow it down:

-Have you looked at the cost of airfare from your location for a family of 5?

-What island do you want to go to?

-If you don't know - would your prefer an urban environment (Oahu) or more rural environment?

*Oahu* - Honolulu/Waikiki offers a lot to do and both tourist and historical attractions, but it is a bustling BIG city.  The population of Oahu is greater than all the other islands put together.  Ko'Olina is outside the city (good) but also so somewhat isolated from things to do.  Except for KoOlina, most timeshares are in Honolulu.  Oahu is great to visit - once!  

*The Big Island (Hawaii)* - The Big Island is bigger than all the islands put together.  It has a lot to see, including the active volcano.  Because it is the newest island, most of the shoreline and island are still rocky lava flow, and there aren't many timeshares on the beach.  It has great snorkeling.  It involves a lot of driving to do it proper.

*Maui *- Maui has the most demand for exchanges and seems to be the "in" place to go (at least right now.)  It has a nice blend of natural and touristy things to do, and the very popular Ka'anapali Beach Area - a huge resort area.  Pros - great beaches.  Cons - it's starting to get too crowded for us.  A big plus is that you can visit 2 nearby islands by ferry or a short flight - Lanai, and Molokai.

*Kauai* - Our favorite island.  Kauai is the oldest island so the lava has had the most time to break down and it has beautiful sandy beaches and lush tropical jungles.  Kauai is very rural - small towns and not much in the way of fancy shopping and night clubs.  It's strength is great outdoor activities like snorkeling, hiking, 4WD, and ATV trips.  It's pretty laid back, but does have a mall, major grocery stores, and some good restaurants.

*All 4 of the main Hawaiian Islands have major, name brand grocery and discount stores and even Costco.​
-How will you be making your reservation?

Reserving in your own resort system?
Exchanging - which exchange company?
Renting?​
-If exchanging, do you have a powerful trader to use?

-If renting - what is your budget like?


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2016)

I would also add:

- how long do you want to stay?
- are you willing to go to more than one island so you can see more?


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I would also add:
> 
> - how long do you want to stay?
> - are you willing to go to more than one island so you can see more?



With the caveat that adding another island could add $1,000 to the airfare for a family of 5.


----------



## birddog31 (May 4, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This is a very broad question - let's narrow it down:
> 
> -Have you looked at the cost of airfare from your location for a family of 5?
> 
> ...


My question is broad because I'm really trying to figure this all out myself. Great feedback... Alot to chew on.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog31 (May 4, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I would also add:
> 
> - how long do you want to stay?
> - are you willing to go to more than one island so you can see more?


Probably could only get 12 days off from work right now at a time right now. Some have told us to not even think about it if you can't do two weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2016)

birddog31 said:


> What is the *best place* to stay there?...
> 
> My question is broad because I'm really trying to figure this all out myself. Great feedback... Alot to chew on.



The "best" places to stay in Hawaii can rent for $5,000+ per week for an ocean front 2 bdm., (and more for a holiday week) so you may or may not want the best place.

If you want to answer those questions, we can narrow it down.

I would start with airfare - how much is it from your area for a family of 5?


----------



## birddog31 (May 4, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> With the caveat that adding another island could add $1,000 to the airfare for a family of 5.


Something to consider for sure. Right now the nice thing about them being younger is it doesn't take much to entertain them. My focus primarily is to give them experiences and make memories. We do tend to overload are itinerary when on vacation or traveling die to this fear your "missing" things. However, I think with this age somethings can wait until another day. Touch and feel kinda thing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog31 (May 4, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> The "best" places to stay in Hawaii can rent for $5,000+ per week for an ocean front 2 bdm., (and more for a holiday week) so you may or may not want the best place.
> 
> If you want to answer those questions, we can narrow it down.
> 
> I would start with airfare - how much is it from your area for a family of 5?


Would be very expensive. I was thinking of maybe every other year to save up. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2016)

-How will you be making your reservation?

Reserving in your own resort system?
Exchanging - which exchange company?
Renting?

-If exchanging, do you have a powerful trader to use?

-If renting - what is your budget like?


----------



## birddog31 (May 4, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> -How will you be making your reservation?
> 
> Reserving in your own resort system?
> Exchanging - which exchange company?
> ...


Actually considering buying a resale for every other year. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2016)

birddog31 said:


> Actually considering buying a resale for every other year.



Hawaii timeshares have some of the highest maintenance fees and taxes, so unless you are sure you can go every other year, it's not cost effective to own there.

For a family of 5, you will want at least a 2 bdm.

So the next thing to look at is: 

1)  how much you can afford to pay upfront (without financing) and 

2)  how much you can afford to pay for a maintenance fee that comes due right after Christmas every year.


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2016)

Let me give you two examples at either end of the spectrum:

I own a 2 bdm. Ocean View at the Westin Ka'anapali on Maui.  It would probably go for around $20K on the resale market and the maintenance fee is $2,300 a year.  
In the timeshare world, I'd call is a 4/5 Star.
Rent:  $3,800.

I also own a 2 bdm. Ocean View at the Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas - I got it for free on the resale market, and the maintenance fee is about $1,400 per year.  
In the timeshare world, I'd call it a 2/3 Star.
Rent:  $1,500.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 5, 2016)

It would help if you told where you live.. TUGGERS are excellent at knowing the best times and ways to save $$ on everything, and especially airfare.  For example a lot of us have the Alaska credit card which you can use for a companion ticket, which would help out with one extra ticket. (I learned about it myself through TUG.  Before I had a Delta card which does not allow HI companion tickets.) And we often have frequent flyer miles to use.

What ages are your children? Again, TUGGERS can help with suggestions: Michael Coley, for example, takes his 3 kids everywhere!

Do you own any timeshare now that you could exchange? I will say that we stay quite economically with exchanges from the Platinum interchange exchange company  ( we've exchanged to Hawaii with the everytime we go.).   And also SFX.. San Francisco Exchange. Platinum will take almost any deposit to exchange while SFX needs a Good Crown. 

Just sayin' ...The Big Island is our favorite .  If you had 12 days vacation that would give you 10 days on the island, and give you a good overview and vacation.  Going to two islands takes time but again, TUGGERS can guide you.


----------



## taffy19 (May 5, 2016)

I was going to ask you the same question as Joan did in the last post.  If you are flying from the east coast, you will have jet lag so your first day may be a lost day.  From the west coast is a lot shorter flight and may be cheaper too. Island hopping with small children will be very hard on them plus another lost day and expensive too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 5, 2016)

Responding as a Hawaii veteran here.

I'm going to focus on that fact that you have kids 2, 4, and 6.  So, to start, keep in mind that whatever happens this trip, the only one who might have long term memories of the trip will be the 6 year-old, and that's iffy.  I can't remember very much of what happened when I was six, and what I do remember is pretty random, and generally some little mundane detail of life.  I mention this in the chance that you might be thinking about creating memories.  But they're really too young for that.  That doesn't mean they won't have a good time. But when they're in their 20's they probably wont remember anything.  

So, what is going to work best with children of that age.  First, you don't want to spend a long time driving getting to some location.  So to me, that slides the Big Island down to the bottom of the lists. Big Island is our second favorite island. But if you take your kids to see the volcano for example,  you're looking at a minimum of two hours each direction.  

On to Oahu.  Almost eveything in Oahu is either in Waikiki or out near Ko'olina.  Waikiki is very crowded urban environment. It has it's attractions for many people, but I don't think it's very kid-friendly.  And if you decide to get away from Waikiki, now you're in a car driving again.  Ko'olina is nice, but it's pretty isolated.  And some of things that Oahu does offer, the kids won't yet be able to appreciate.  I think the USS Arizona is incredibly powerful, but it won't mean anything to kids of that age.  That is a trip that would be better made when they are tweens. 

So that leaves you with Maui and Kauai.  I think either would be fine.  I prefer Kauai because it has more beaches that are less crowded, including some wonderful children beaches. Kauai also has more timeshares, so it's easier to get to.  

I also concur with the thoughts offered by other about the cost to do an island hop.  The kids will be oblivious about the island hop; all they will be experience is another block of time spent trying to get to somewhere.  I wuld be more inclined to find a location that has things that the kids will enjoy, and let the get sated with doing something that they enjoy. If that means doing sand castles every other day, so be it.


----------



## Kapolei (May 5, 2016)

deleted


...


----------



## Roger830 (May 5, 2016)

We went to Hawaii last year, the prior year, and we're planning on going next year, but I see no reason to go there with small children. There are nice beaches with better access on both coasts of the US. 

Hawaii has a smoking volcano not seen on the mainland, but the mainland has nicer National Parks with bigger mountains and bigger waterfalls, geysers, and a more variety of wildlife.

Hawaii does have nice year round weather and nice relaxing scenery, but not much for young kids other than the resort pool.


----------



## Conan (May 5, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Let me give you two examples at either end of the spectrum:
> 
> I own a 2 bdm. Ocean View at the Westin Ka'anapali on Maui.  It would probably go for around $20K on the resale market and the maintenance fee is $2,300 a year.
> In the timeshare world, I'd call is a 4/5 Star.
> ...



If you want to calculate the cost of timeshare ownership in a precise way, you need to guess at future maintenance inflation rates and the time value of money.

I use a quick-and-dirty method instead. I assume the property has zero resale value, I ignore inflation and time-value figures, and I assume I'm going to use the property for 15 years total.

So using Denise's figures as an example:

Buying the Westin for $20,000 and paying $2,300 per year maintenance, a week in Hawaii costs you $20,000/15 + $2,300 = $3,630 or $519/night. 
That's also a good match to the rental cost.

Buying the Wyndham for zero and paying $1,400 per year maintenance, a  week in Hawaii costs you the $1,400 or $200/night. 
Again a good match to the rental cost.

Besides renting or owning in Hawaii, the other strategy that's popular on TUG is to buy a resale timeshare on the mainland--a good trading property with a low maintenance cost--and use RCI exchange to get you there. (That also means watching RCI closely and if you see something you want, reserving it 18 months to 2 years in advance.)

Consider a summer high-demand week in Myrtle Beach or Cape Cod. You buy it for $1,500, you pay $700/year in maintenance, and you pay RCI a $209 exchange fee.
That way, a week in Hawaii (or wherever you end up going) costs you $1,500/15 + $700 + $209 = $1,009 or $145/night.


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2016)

From the first post:  





> Would have 3 kids with us too... *8,4,2.*


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2016)

Kapolei said:


> *Studios* are not uncommon during II flex time and larger units can pop up last minute.



The studios only permit 4 guests, and would be really crowded with 5.


----------



## ljmiii (May 18, 2016)

birddog31 said:


> Would have 3 kids with us too...8,4,2. Actually considering buying a resale for every other year.


We first went with our kids to Hawaii when they were 4 and 2 and we all enjoyed it so much we decided to buy EOY weeks. For almost a decade now we have loved our vacations in Hawaii and along the way started bringing other family members and so have added a couple more EOY weeks.

As for which islands on which to purchase Denise M gives a good synopsis. We chose the Hilton Hawaiian Village because we love Honolulu/Waikiki (and it's central location) and Waiohai on Kauai for it's laid back, family friendly vibe and the amazing Poipu beach. The one thing I would add to Denise M's advice is that because the Big Island IS so big it doesn't lend itself to staying in one place for a week - Hilo, Volcano, Captain Cook, and Kona really want to be seen from two or three hotels.


----------



## cerralee (May 19, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> It would help if you told where you live.. TUGGERS are excellent at knowing the best times and ways to save $$ on everything, and especially airfare.  For example a lot of us have the Alaska credit card which you can use for a companion ticket, which would help out with one extra ticket. (I learned about it myself through TUG.  Before I had a Delta card which does not allow HI companion tickets.) And we often have frequent flyer miles to use.



I love TUG!! My daughter moved to Hawaii last summer and the airfare really hurts!!  This credit card might really come in handy!!! Thanks RonandJoan, you just made my day!!


----------



## Chrispee (May 19, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> We went to Hawaii last year, the prior year, and we're planning on going next year, but I see no reason to go there with small children. There are nice beaches with better access on both coasts of the US.
> 
> Hawaii has a smoking volcano not seen on the mainland, but the mainland has nicer National Parks with bigger mountains and bigger waterfalls, geysers, and a more variety of wildlife.
> 
> Hawaii does have nice year round weather and nice relaxing scenery, but not much for young kids other than the resort pool.



We have been bringing our son to Hawaii annually since he was 8 months old (and he is 7 years old now).  Even on his first trip he was taking in the new plants, insects, and animals.  He progressed to taking hikes with us, boogie boarding, and surfing.  The variety of natural learning experiences in the Hawaiian islands is great for kids IMO.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2016)

Chrispee said:


> We have been bringing our son to Hawaii annually since he was 8 months old (and he is 7 years old now).  Even on his first trip he was taking in the new plants, insects, and animals.  He progressed to taking hikes with us, boogie boarding, and surfing.  The variety of natural learning experiences in the Hawaiian islands is great for kids IMO.



Agreed - it can be fun at any age, but if it is a financial hardship and a trip that will not be made very often, I'd wait until the children are older.


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2016)

birddog31 said:


> Never been to Hawaii....but am considering going there. What is the best place to stay there? Would have 3 kids with us too... 8,4,2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Thats an easy question, imo. Marriott Ko Olina or Aulani is my answer. They are both built on the same beach with artificial lagoons in front. 

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/

https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2016)

easyrider said:


> Thats an easy question, imo. Marriott Ko Olina or Aulani is my answer. They are both built on the same beach with artificial lagoons in front.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/
> 
> ...



Nice resorts, but almost definitely outside the OP's budget.


----------



## Passepartout (May 19, 2016)

I (rightly or wrongly) think the OP is perhaps 'exchange window shopping'. We all do it. Perhaps the best way for them to actually get to Hawaii might be to watch the posts on VRBO. It might not be 'best', but even if you are sleeping in a fairly modest apartment, you get to hang out at the same beaches and eat in the same 'meat & two veggies' joints and enjoy the same weather as those in the luxury digs. They can at least adjust expectations without praying for a lottery win.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2016)

In post #11 he said he is considering buying an EOY deed, but I agree that some form of rental/exchange would be best for a first trip.


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2016)

birddog31 said:


> Actually considering buying a resale for every other year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



If you purchase a 6000 point or more Worldmark membership you would be able to go to Hawaii in a two bedroom almost eoy or do a 45 day RCI / 60 day out II trade for whatever size unit is available for 4000 points + exchange fee. 

You would also have access to many Worldmark resorts. WM is a very good trader, imo.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/

Bill


----------

